# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Hỏi về quy trình sản xuất đệm, gioăng công nghiệp

## haiphonght

Chào các bác!
Hiện em đang tìm kiếm cái quy trình công nghệ sản xuất đệm, gioăng công nghiệp bằng kim loại, phi kim và cao su. Có bác nào biết về vấn đề này không xin tư vấn giúp em với!
Em xin cảm ơn các bác nhiều!

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác hỏi zậy a em khó trả lời . Ví như hỏi nguyên lý hay cách xử lý cái a,b,c . Còn hỏi cả một quy trình sản xuất từ A-->Z thế thì khó trả lời . Có trả lời chắc cũng ở đâu đó thoôi . Em ko bít cái lĩnh vực này . E nghĩ quy trình bài bản chắc ko ai trình bày đâu . Quy trình chợ thì người ta đang kiếm ăn chắc ko share đâu.

----------

